# Any arkansans out there ?



## AJones33 (Nov 13, 2012)

Just wanted to see how many Arkies are on the forum


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry not here, I'm in Wisconsin. But my Grandparents had a small dairy farm in Ozark.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm Texan, but I love Arkansas and have family up there. I could spend hours (intentional or not) in the woods up there. I love your state.


----------



## memezim (Jul 23, 2013)

*Future chicken farmer*

Future chicken farmer... Looking for land and need contacts for information and purchasing


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

So you're looking to move to Arkansas?


----------

